# ventilation questions.



## DankHobbyist (Oct 28, 2014)

Trying my go at tent growing.  I am using a lot of light and a lot of ventilation.  5x5 tent.  I need cfms to cool the tent.  

I would imagine I will have to keep an eye on plant transpiration.  Any suggestions on Rh levels outside tent?  I have a 1000cfm fan and 950 cfm filter.  Can anyone tell me if this is excessive or normal?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 28, 2014)

those are alil much for a tent but can be fixed with a $20 controller to slow the fan down...


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 28, 2014)

I run a 995 cfm fan in my 10'x10'x6' flower room. My fan would implode a grow tent lol. You'll definitely need a fan speed controller.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2014)

I agree that that fan is a bit much, but an inexpensive speed controller will take care of that, like JAAM mentioned.  I cool a 1000W in a bit under 20 sq ft with a 6" 450 cfm fan and filter.  How much light are you running?  How cool is your intake air?  If your intake air is not cool enough, it doesn't matter how many cfms you are running, it won't cool things down enough.


----------



## zem (Oct 28, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> those are alil much for a tent but can be fixed with a $20 controller to slow the fan down...



i used one of those, not too long after, the fan broke, that same type of fan would live much longer, so i suspected that it was caused by the controller, am I right? ever since i have my fan on full speed and the controller with my scraps


----------



## Bswe22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Controllers on fans will shorten the life of the fan for sure. It starts getting real bad when they are dialed down to about 60% and below.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 28, 2014)

*The proper fan speed controller will not damage a centrifugal fan*. They are made differently so that they control the speed through pulse width modulation rather than just resistance. If the controller caused the fan to die then it was a bad controller or the wrong kind of controller. The controllers that are made specifically for use in our business are made to use the PWM so that they don't damage the ffans


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2014)

I have a Vortex that I have run continually for more years than I can remember--but it must be at least 5 to 6 years old.  I have run a speed controller on my fan since I bought it.  You must use a speed controller made for a centrifuge fan thought.  You cannot use something like a light rheostat--that would be bad for the fan.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 28, 2014)

Bswe22 said:


> Controllers on fans will shorten the life of the fan for sure. It starts getting real bad when they are dialed down to about 60% and below.



 I disagree....  weve been running fan controllers for years and never had any issues with any fan...   As Hush stated if you buy the right gear you should not have any issue...


----------



## DankHobbyist (Oct 29, 2014)

I am worried about heat build up.  Not so much for this run but for next run.  I have 2 open bulb 600w and I also have 300 watt plasmas.   Fans have appropriate dials.  I am waiting on a gavita 600 pro (e) and EL1 controller.  My 2x600 are 220v  I have no 220 at the moment.  So I need the 110 and like the temp dim as I am planning on running 2 of them in 5x5 opposite sides a plasma.  I know first go around with 2 plasma and 1 600 I can cool no problem but when cranking up to the 1500w next cycle I am going to need massive air flow.  Will it be to much on my plants?


----------

